# Bright patch on monitor,more common on ips panels?



## sweaty (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,i recently found a bright patch on my monitor.i've given up looking for a fix for it as apparently there isn't one - however,i'm interested to know what causes these in the first place,as i would like to avoid it happening again when i give in to irritation soon to buy a new screen.i've read it may be "bruising"? i did clean my screen recently with screen wipes,but i was very gentle.i wonder if fly droppings/vomit might have worn through the the anti glare coating? i read on some laptop forum where -it seems a bright patches are much more prevalent on the ips version of a particular panel as opposed to the tn version.(my screen is an ips panel) so would i be better off buying a tn panel or perhaps a tv? baring in mind the bright patch on my current screen only really bothers me when playing my games console.i suppose it may get worse over time.i'd rather have a lower quality panel without faults/that is cleanable.it seems like it just wasn't safe to touch it at all in the first place  any suggestions please? thanks


----------



## silkstone (Jul 20, 2014)

I've only heard of bright patches being caused by backlight bleeding, which is more common on cheaper monitors.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 20, 2014)

sweaty said:


> .i wonder if fly droppings/vomit might have worn through the the anti glare coating?



You slaughter an animal in the house recently? Never heard of bright patches


----------



## sweaty (Jul 20, 2014)

sighs..its quite common apparently https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Seri...m-weird-bright-spot-on-the-screen/td-p/546641 http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus-gaming-notebook-forum/626112-bright-spot-lcd-screen.html http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1258254-bright-spot-lcd-monitor.html as are flys..(want a link?) (maybe i should tidy up more) pretty sure its not backlight bleeding anyhow..kind of surprised you guys never heard of it - there seems to be lots of people moaning about it on different forums. Way to cheer me up anyway,no need to be facetious.Maybe i should rephrase my question.what screen would you buy for £200-£250 purely for use with a games console and which is the least likely to have any issues? thanks


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 20, 2014)

Backlight bleed has very little to do with the panel itself but rather with the kind of backlighting used and the quality of those lamps. CCFLs produce much more inconsistent backlighting than LED does and Plasma TVs don't have this problem because each pixel lights itself up as opposed to using backlighting. The thinner the panel, the more likely to have backlight bleed as well.

On my Mac, the spot where the Apple logo is where the screen get can brighter because of a light from the opposite side of the display, but you don't typically notice this under normal circumstances.

Is it pronounced enough where a picture can show what you're talking about? How big is it? Is it only brighter? Are colors off or is it just contrast/brightness?


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 20, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the exact problem?


----------



## sweaty (Jul 20, 2014)

Unfortunately i don't have good camera,but i found two jpgs which look to be the exact same problem.On my one there are 3 little bright "patches" each about the size of 2-3 pixels,close together.The colors are ok its just the brightness/contrast is brighter than the rest of the screen.kinda weird huh,weird and annoying


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 20, 2014)

sweaty said:


> Unfortunately i don't have good camera,but i found two jpgs which look to be the exact same problem.On my one there are 3 little bright "patches" each about the size of 2-3 pixels,close together.The colors are ok its just the brightness/contrast is brighter than the rest of the screen.kinda weird huh,weird and annoying


I see. Well it seems to be a problem with the backlight section(I would suspect the refractive media). If you have already planned to dispose this monitor and have got nothing to loose, I would suggest you to take apart the backlight module from the panel and inspect it. Be extra careful with the LCD because the slightest mistake can crack it. You can seek help from a professional also.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> You can seek help from a professional also.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Lol,ok thanks buddy..hmm,i'll look into that,worth a go i suppose.i wonder which monitor(s) has the most reliable backlight section/refractive media for a measly £200-£250 budget? Sorry its a bit off topic.Cheers


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 20, 2014)

This probably isn't something you can solve short of replacing the panel assuming it's not a design flaw.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah,not sure i have the ninja skills to attempt a fix with dismantling anyway..Still,interesting info to consider.. i'll get a friend i know to have a look at it - once i can decide which screen to try next. Trepidation tbh


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 21, 2014)

As mentioned it's about quality of construction, not the type of panel used.

Bright spots, or clouding as it's often called, can be caused by diffusers that are poorly made or not aligned well, cheaply made backlights and/or brightness controllers, or uneven panel mounting. 

It can also have some to do with how the display is designed as far as backlight bulb size and placement, but when you get it in just one spot it's usually a sign of a poorly assembled unit or a lack of uniformity in bulb or diffuser quality.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 22, 2014)

Well that makes sense,you get what you pay for i suppose.Unless you get ripped off! (like me)


----------



## Frick (Jul 22, 2014)

Ripped off? How?


----------



## sweaty (Jul 22, 2014)

Well,maybe thats an overstatement but i cant help feeling a bit cheated - i could theoretically get a rma but not a new (unused) replacement..In my experience,it'd probably have some type of issue(s) as well.Ho hum.i've spent hours browsing different monitors/tvs and every time i find a good one theres all ways someone who disses it really badly.thinking of getting this maybe.. https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/product/3406951124314451462/specs?client=opera&q=Samsung UE32H5000&sa=X&ei=wF7OU-uoEKmj0QXh2YCIDw&ved=0CE0Q6iQ Its a non "super slim" model which should bode well for the backlight panel.i guess if i buy a monitor instead,it'd be better to get a 24" as opposed to a 27" in terms of backlight quality - for my small budget? i dunno.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 22, 2014)

Look on Newegg for user reviews. Even if you can't buy there, i always find the reviews helpful.

If you can't RMA, there is always craigslist


----------

